# 1965 GTO frame



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Currently looking at a replacement frame for my 1965 GTO Coupe. They are telling me it will fit 64-66 Lemans, GTO Hardtop or Sedan. Is this true? There seems to be some slight differences according to things I have read. Any one know for sure?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are differences. I would look for a 65 GTO frame if I were you! Also welcome to the forum...Eric


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Thanks Eric,
That would be my first choice also.
The frame I am looking at is in a salvage yard in Nevada.
Wondering if the serial number on the frame would tell me what it was from?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think so....check the rear crossmember. If it is riveted, it is a '64 frame. Also a 67 automatic frame has different crossmember (transmission) holes. They are further back because of the switch to the TH400 trans. Is your car an automatic or a manual trans. car????


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

It is a Manual Muncie 4 Speed


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice! when you look at the frame agai, see if it has a tab mounted for the clutch 'Z' bar...also check the rear cross member for those rivets. Get the serial # and possibly the part# stamped on the top and side of the LEFT rear frame rail....we will sort it out. CAN YOU GET A FEW PICS? If so take one of the engine crossmember (front bottom edge). E


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds Good Eric,

I will give them a call tomorrow and see what info I can get.

Thanks for the help!!

Jason


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK Jason, I 'll wait to hear back from you. Eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Any A-body frame from '64 thru '67 will work. The Chevelle frame is a tad shorter, and would need fab work. The Buick Skylark, Gran Sport, Olds Cutlass, F-85, the Pontiac Tempest, LeMans, GTO would all be candidates. No difference in the frames from make to make except the Chev. The '66 up GTO frames had braces by the rear control arms on stick cars for added beef, but the '64 '65's did not. They can be bolted on if needed. The clutch bellcrank pivot arms are available at the vendors and are an easy install. Good luck.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Forgot to add: four door sedan frames will not work. Stick to hardtops, coupes, or a convertible application.


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
Still waiting to get some good pics and #s from the guy.
Talked to him today. It was a manual shift frame and does not have the riveted rear cross member. So I am guessing it to be a 65 or 66. He is not sure what it was from. What is the difference from a sedan frame to a coupe or hardtop frame?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A 2 door sedan (AKA post car), and Hardtop frame are the same. A convertible frame has "boxed' (stronger) frame rails......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

When I was looking for my frame, I was told the 4 door sedans and even wagon frames were all the same. 

I know of a good '66 2 door frame in Minot ND. It is mine but the previous owner hasn't brought it down here yet. I went to OK for rust free parts and brought back a frame too. What part of WI are you in ?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree 4 doors will work. and el caminos and wagons have the boxed frame like convertibles.


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Really! I am located about 8 miles out of Wausau, WI. Center of the state. Do you know what the frame was off of? Manual transmission? No rust?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I got ahold of the guy in Minot last Friday and he was going to get pics and email them. He is not very good about getting things done in a short time, so I don't know when that will happen.


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok guys,
Getting a little more educated on these frames. It looks like there were only 2 different frame types made for 64-66. The standard frame, and the boxed frame. The standard frame on the 64 has a riveted cross-member (Eric). The 65 and 66 has this cross-member welded to the side rails. Other than that they are the same. The 65 and 66 had the optional heavy duty box frame which was also used on the convertibles. 
I am guessing the part #s are the same for these years.
Boxed frame-9783404 Standard frame-9783502
Can someone verify this Standard frame part # from their 65 gto. It is located on the left rear side rail.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wish I could, I only learned of that # on the frame AFTER I did the truck pan kit.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Margey- I sent you a PM.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Wish I could, I only learned of that # on the frame AFTER I did the truck pan kit.


The manufacturer plant, build date and part number are stamped on the vertical side of the frame and visible. Both my '67 GTO and '66 Chevelle have them there.

The frame changed again in late '66 from a bracket welded under the center link to the '67 style "shovel" point to keep the link from falling off when the joint failed. My May built '66 Chevelle has the same style frame as my '67 GTO and I know it's original from the VIN stamp on the top of the rail.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I have a '65 GTO Coupe (post), auto trans. The number on the top of the rear left frame on mine is 5P2612?1

The mystery number looks like it is probably a 3 or 5 or maybe a 6 or 8. I'd guess 3 or 5 though. It's raised slightly higher in the line of numbers than the rest of them. I'll try to post a macro shot of it later. Right now the body is off of the frame and the frame is painted. Let me know if you need any pics of it. I have some prerestoric pics of it too. You like that word? Just made it up.

The only number I see on the rear vertical side (outside) of the frame is an upside down 3 U 3 1 located near the front of where the curve for the axle starts.


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

WideTrack said:


> I have a '65 GTO Coupe (post), auto trans. The number on the top of the rear left frame on mine is 5P2612?1
> 
> The mystery number looks like it is probably a 3 or 5 or maybe a 6 or 8. I'd guess 3 or 5 though. It's raised slightly higher in the line of numbers than the rest of them. I'll try to post a macro shot of it later. Right now the body is off of the frame and the frame is painted. Let me know if you need any pics of it. I have some prerestoric pics of it too. You like that word? Just made it up.
> 
> The only number I see on the rear vertical side (outside) of the frame is an upside down 3 U 3 1 located near the front of where the curve for the axle starts.


Sounds like you are involved in some carcheology lol!


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Wide track,
The number on top (5P2162?1) is the serial #. The manufacturer's code and Part# should be located on the left side right above the rear bumper attaching slot. Wisconsin road salt has gotten the best of mine.


----------

